

ChemDoodle - joubert
http://web.chemdoodle.com/

======
dhimes
I'm glad to see you are making the user use a real browser and not trying to
support junk. I intend to do the same thing on my web app. Unfortunately, it
means I can't see it (FF 3.0.x)-- perhaps later in the year. After all, it's a
mortal sin to violate the following commandment:

"Thou shalt not alter thy Linux installation whilst thou has work to do."

------
jasonkester
Nice work. We've been looking for a chemistry plugin to stick in to Twiddla
for a while now. This might just fit the bill.

------
duncanj
I can't seem to get an OH or O-H. Do I need ID? ;)

